# How do you motivate yourself?



## chuasam (Jun 28, 2015)

We are in the middle of a heat wave. I feel kinda blah cuz of the heat. I have several shoots booked this afternoon in my non-airconditioned studio 
how do you motivate yourself when you just don't feel like picking up the camera?


----------



## tirediron (Jun 28, 2015)

Look at my bank balance and compare it to the price of steak at the market!


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 28, 2015)

money. from clients.


----------



## chuasam (Jun 28, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Look at my bank balance and compare it to the price of steak at the market!


What bank balance? I look at my credit card statement and go...alrighty then.
I'm not looking forward to shooting today.
It certainly doesn't help that I generally prefer dry aged 28 days prime or better. http://www.nytimes.com/2014/05/14/dining/steak-that-sizzles-on-the-stovetop.html?_r=0


----------



## baturn (Jun 28, 2015)

Cattle prod...and that doesn't always work.


----------



## Gary A. (Jun 28, 2015)

There's a zillion ways to think about this ... but it all boils down to the first step ... or in this case taking the first step. For me, I break it all down to the individual tasks that need to be done, easier to swallow. Then I take a breath and start on the first step ... the next task becomes easier ... then hopefully auto-mode kicks in after awhile until you need to come back from semi-conscience work and be creative. The first step is the hardest ... the next step is easier ... et cetera. The trick is to overcome your lack of inertia with some movement so make the first movement easy, small and one that doesn't require a lot of thinking.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 28, 2015)

It has been sooooo flipping hot in the Pacific Northwest lately, along with high humidity, and overnight lows in the early AM period only from 4 AM to 7 AM...it's always a royal PITA during these Pacific Northwest heat waves...


----------



## chuasam (Jun 29, 2015)

Did the shoot and told myself that I need to start moving up market so I can afford muggins to set up and tear down the set.


----------



## KmH (Jun 29, 2015)

Hunger pangs and bills that were due served as motivation for me.


----------



## bribrius (Jun 29, 2015)

buy a air conditioner. If your models are sweating that much and irritable it will ruin your shoot anyway


----------



## chuasam (Jun 29, 2015)

An air-conditioner that gets used 2 months a year tops for a 2000 sq ft studio? 
What do you think I am made of? Money?


----------



## chuasam (Jun 29, 2015)

KmH said:


> Hunger pangs and bills that were due served as motivation for me.


I was motivated by this pretty watch that I just ordered online.


----------



## bribrius (Jun 29, 2015)

chuasam said:


> An air-conditioner that gets used 2 months a year tops for a 2000 sq ft studio?
> What do you think I am made of? Money?


actually 3 10000, or 12000, btu's would probably suffice for window air conditioners  unless you are on a top floor with lots of large sunny windows.  About 900 dollars. Provided you have windows to put them in.


----------



## chuasam (Jun 30, 2015)

ha! if I can convince the building owner to do it, he would turn around and raise my rent significantly....soooooo maybe not.


----------



## EIngerson (Jun 30, 2015)

2 ways to get me shooting.

1. Put an engine mounted on two wheels in front of me and I want to shoot it.

2. retail motivation. If I buy new gear, I want to use it.


----------



## chuasam (Jun 30, 2015)

Ha my latest lens was an 85mm f/1.8G. I didn't take it out of the box for 4 days and I finally took it out 2 days before a test shoot to give it a shake down prior to an assignment. I hardly buy gear though I'm really looking to get a 72" Octabank


----------



## Gary A. (Jun 30, 2015)

You need a non-work camera. When I was shooting news, we all shot Nikon. After work, for fun and play we, (my peers and I), used different cameras other than a work camera. I had Leica and Hasselblad for fun and play.


----------



## chuasam (Jun 30, 2015)

My non-work camera is an iPhone 4s. I'm really eyeing the Leica DLUX typ 109


----------

